# 7 string instrumental recommendations?



## BIGRIGG (Feb 19, 2011)

Something without the vocals. No Growly growls and screamy screams.
Like Chimp Spanner, Cloud kicker, Jeff Loomis etc. Heavy, prog, djent whatever.

Thanks very much!!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Feb 19, 2011)

I really hope you have heard of Animals As Leaders. Just saying as you didn't mention it.

E: Oh, and Keith Merrow.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## BIGRIGG (Feb 19, 2011)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> I really hope you have heard of Animals As Leaders. Just saying as you didn't mention it.
> 
> E: Oh, and Keith Merrow.


 Animals as Leaders yup got that already BUT

KEITH MERROW win win win! Sick. Thanks very much this is great stuff! MORE! 
Really appreciate the artists and your help.


----------



## BIGRIGG (Feb 19, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


>



Fantastic! Thanks for this info on GRU! Great stuff.


----------



## ScottyB724 (Feb 19, 2011)

Jakub Zytecki: 
Jacob | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


----------



## ddtonfire (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## asher (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## adb (Feb 19, 2011)

Assimilated Mind Phase


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 19, 2011)

Assimilate Regenerate:


----------



## -One- (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## Sofos (Feb 19, 2011)

*cough* Angel Vivaldi *cough*


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 19, 2011)

Scale the Summit


----------



## Cure for optimism (Feb 19, 2011)

woo


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Feb 19, 2011)

My band, Arc!


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 19, 2011)

^

So Ben, you guys ever thinking of releasing an album or what?


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Feb 19, 2011)

hehe we're working on it! we're going to get our stuff onto iTunes and some merch to sell soon.


----------



## -42- (Feb 19, 2011)

Blotted fookin' Science!


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Feb 19, 2011)

Feckin' Adagio.


----------



## BIGRIGG (Feb 21, 2011)

-42- said:


> Blotted fookin' Science!



This is crazy! It's the mad scientist of metal! Very cool thanks


----------



## CrownofWorms (Feb 21, 2011)

Gotta be kidding me with the little recommendation of this band. Blotted Science


----------



## BucketheadRules (Feb 21, 2011)

Can't believe this hasn't been posted yet:


----------



## BIGRIGG (Feb 21, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> Can't believe this hasn't been posted yet:



ANDY JAMES. Deserves all capitals! Need new album now!! LOL


----------



## Kr1zalid (Feb 21, 2011)

Bulb


----------



## BIGRIGG (Feb 22, 2011)

Dave Weiner. Not overly heavy but great rock and songs with 7 string long before the "band wagon." Good enough to stand with Vai for a decade.


----------



## BIGRIGG (Feb 25, 2011)

ScottyB724 said:


> Jakub Zytecki:
> Jacob | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


Where is this "kid's" first CD??? Anybody with Eric Johnson in your list of friends as a teenager is doing something right! Fantastic stuff. Thanks.


----------



## TheMasterplan (Feb 25, 2011)

It's 8's instead of 7's, but regardless Animals As Leaders is always awesome:


----------



## 7Mic7 (Feb 26, 2011)

Cure for optimism said:


> woo



sick shit thanks~!


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Feb 26, 2011)

Planet X.

Rock on!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Feb 26, 2011)

I know they've been mentioned, but Blotted Science cannot be reccommended enough.


----------



## darbdavys (Feb 26, 2011)

TheMasterplan said:


> It's 8's instead of 7's, but regardless Animals As Leaders is always awesome:




Well, 8 is used only in a couple of songs, most are on a 7


----------



## HaloHat (Feb 26, 2011)

Greg Rapaport

Greg Rapaport.com

Prog with heavy Jazz influence. 

I dare you to download free at his website the song "The Brawler", crank some headphones, and tell me it does not kick several azzez 

He has a new CD out anytime now. The guy is so good, so original.


----------



## Vyn (Feb 27, 2011)

Keith Merrow
Keith Merrow
Jeff Loomis
KEITH MOTHERFUCKING MERROW


----------



## iddqd (Feb 27, 2011)

Atlanticore - Prototypus
 Kevin Suter - Penance
 Bleeding Skies - Yin


----------



## Defsan (Feb 27, 2011)

I second Dave Weiner and Planet X. Amazing music.


----------



## ScottyB724 (Feb 27, 2011)

BIGRIGG said:


> Where is this "kid's" first CD???




Jakub's demo tracks can be downloaded for free from links found here: http://got-djent.com/band/jakub-żytecki
^There is also some info about his band, Disperse.

And don't worry, Jakub put up these links up himself.


----------



## Chris Kult (Feb 27, 2011)

Jeff Loomis definately!
Takayoshi Ohmura is killer!
Katsu Ohta for fans of Yngwie.


----------



## TheMasterplan (Feb 27, 2011)

darbdavys said:


> Well, 8 is used only in a couple of songs, most are on a 7



Oh yeah, Tosin uses that double dropped tuning, doesn't he? I think CAFO is in E B G D A D B or something, isn't it?


----------



## pmichteinz (Feb 27, 2011)

You can download Bulb's stuff free off of Soundclick.com, definitely seconding Dave Weiner and Animals As Leaders. I've seen Animals as Leaders twice live now and they destroy, Two 8 strings and a drummer (at least Live) and Tosin has a sick new custom 8 string from ibanez, definitely worth a check.


----------



## Faine (Mar 1, 2011)

Great thread, thanks man. some good stuff in here.


----------



## Kyo (Mar 6, 2011)

Yay, a thread made for me! 

I second the Jeff Loomis, Animals as Leaders and Planet X recommendations! Also try these:

On the Virg (Virgil Donati's band before Planet X):


My own project Relocator, all-instrumental 7-string prog metal / fusion;


----------



## metalheadblues (Mar 7, 2011)

just came across that
8 string but awesome non the less


----------



## BIGRIGG (Mar 7, 2011)

ScottyB724 said:


> Jakub's demo tracks can be downloaded for free from links found here: Jakub
> ^There is also some info about his band, Disperse.
> 
> And don't worry, Jakub put up these links up himself.


 Fantastic! Thanks for the download link! Crazy future for this guy.


----------



## BIGRIGG (Mar 7, 2011)

Faine said:


> Great thread, thanks man. some good stuff in here.


 This is exactly what I was hoping for from the thread. Bunch of great people offering their fav players etc. Everybody can keep finding great new and old players. Thanks to all and keep them coming!


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Mar 7, 2011)

I'll play.

Circus Maximus has 2 sweet-ass instrumentals. ( theyre prog metal from sweden/finland)


----------



## DLG (Mar 7, 2011)

pretty sure rob johnson plays sevens



he had a sweet prog band called Magnitude 9 with singing.


----------



## Semi-pro (Mar 7, 2011)

Some awesome stuff here that i hadn't checked out yet. I'm quite surprised though that Voice Gajic hasn't been mentioned yet. Pretty awesome stuff if you can bear with the occasional breakdowns (and the beanies):



EDIT: Shit. just realized that's not a 7 string. Ah well, here's one


----------



## BIGRIGG (Mar 9, 2011)

metalheadblues said:


> just came across that
> 8 string but awesome non the less



That is GREAT! Perfect blend of melody, leads, taste and still heavy. Too many guys are just chugg'n away on the bottom strings these days and have forgotten to play the other 6 or 7! Thanks for this link!


----------



## metalheadblues (Mar 9, 2011)

BIGRIGG said:


> That is GREAT! Perfect blend of melody, leads, taste and still heavy. Too many guys are just chugg'n away on the bottom strings these days and have forgotten to play the other 6 or 7! Thanks for this link!


Yeah its really unique in that way
YouTube - gianluferro's Channel
the dude's actual youtube channel,check it out!
btw grumusic who is this band?grumusic
downloaded the album last week(free download) and its all i've listened to since 
its amazing very animals as leaders ish ,djenty at the same time with a hint of Guthrie govan..


----------



## JamesM (Mar 9, 2011)

I just released an instrumental EP. 

/shameless


----------



## Djent (Mar 9, 2011)

If you can handle the 400+ time signature changes...
YouTube - Dream Theater - The Dance Of Eternity


----------



## BIGRIGG (Mar 10, 2011)

metalheadblues said:


> Yeah its really unique in that way
> YouTube - gianluferro's Channel
> the dude's actual youtube channel,check it out!
> btw grumusic who is this band?grumusic
> ...


 
GRUMUSIC!!
Everyone should check this stuff out. Awesome. Free download. This is quality music and they were kind enough to offer the free download. Great blend of interesting music that's heavy, melodic and progressive with good production. A step above the norm of djenty repeated riffs. Thanks for this!


----------



## metalheadblues (Mar 11, 2011)

don't think i can do anymore than provide the link
DOWNLOAD THE ALBUM ITS AMAZING..GRUMUSIC grumusic


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Mar 11, 2011)

onetimeoneplace said:


> If you can handle the 400+ time signature changes...
> YouTube - Dream Theater - The Dance Of Eternity



Only +120 to be correct.


----------



## Hallic (Mar 11, 2011)

I like to mention this math band called: RXYZYXR
RXYZYXR | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos
they are looking for a vox, but currently they are all instru-Mental(see what i did there ;P )

YouTube - RXYZYXR - Polar Knights
YouTube - RXYZYXR - Orgazmic Ceiling


----------



## Overtone (Mar 11, 2011)

I second Scale the Summit!


----------



## yingmin (Mar 11, 2011)

Joe Satriani had a song on his album Strange Beautiful Music called Mind Storm that was played on a 7, and I think it's pretty great. There was another song on that album simply called Seven Steing that I didn't think was that good. 

Also, to change things up a bit, Don Ross plays some fingerstyle acoustic songs on baritones and 7s, such as Give Me Seven Reasons, Meanwhile Road and Sweet Sister.


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 11, 2011)

yingmin said:


> Joe Satriani had a song on his album Strange Beautiful Music called Mind Storm that was played on a 7, and I think it's pretty great. There was another song on that album simply called Seven Steing that I didn't think was that good.



Don't forget Searching. That's all 7-string.


----------



## spence2409 (Nov 8, 2013)

Cafo is standard seven string tuning


----------

